# living Environment



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 15, 2016)

hi,
i have never visited New Zealand in the past.Can anybody tell me how is the living Environment of New Zealand.what is scope for the job for a IT professional there in New Zealand.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Living in NZ is very good in my opinion. The environment is very diverse just as much as it's people. It is a truly beautiful country with a great climate, it is safer, has less people and traffic and allows a slower and more balanced lifestyle where you can guarantee the weather a bit more so lifestyle can be more outdoorsy.
The climate is to my liking more than the UK climate I was used to. We live in the Bay Of Plenty which has it's own micro-climate due to it's position and being surrounded by the Kaimai ranges but the climate in general is much like it is in Auckland and with just as much rain, but at least that rain is warm. I will see a few frosts over the winter months but I've yet to see the mercury get down to 0 degrees where we live and it is highly unlikely we'll ever get any snow. Winter also seems to be very short which is good. Before you know it we are into Spring.

There is a huge IT industry here, mainly in Auckland and Wellington but the competition for those posts is fierce. There are many people trying to land those jobs and many people are already here with the qualifications and the right to live and work here so landing a job while overseas will be difficult, but not impossible. Even though your occupation may be on the skill shortage list it doesn't mean you'll find it easy to get a job.

Downsides are high cost of living, low salaries in relation as the job market is much smaller and there is less demand for the work and less options/less opportunities. 
Auckland is a nightmare traffic wise and too may people. A quarter of the population live there. There are more people living in the Auckland region than there is on the whole of the South Island of New Zealand. Property is very expensive to buy and rent. Wellington is similar but just doesn't have the masses of people or major traffic problems....yet!


----------



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 15, 2016)

*thanks*

thanks for replying my querry.can you send me famous sports photos of New Zealand.can you send me some videos of Natural scene of New Zealand


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shastriarvind88 said:


> thanks for replying my querry.can you send me famous sports photos of New Zealand.can you send me some videos of Natural scene of New Zealand


Nope.
Whatever you desire can be found on the world wide web.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

shastriarvind88 said:


> thanks for replying my querry.can you send me famous sports photos of New Zealand.can you send me some videos of Natural scene of New Zealand


Lol. If you wish to emigrate, you need to show more initiative than this.


----------



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 15, 2016)

*migration*

okay,thanks for the suggestion.


----------

